# I made an "ass" of myself for Valentines Day



## Sandy S. (Feb 14, 2004)

Ok I have never had a problem with anything before up until almost 4 years ago and I contracted mini itis. I heard about a tiny little 6 month jenny that was so cute. Just had to go see her yesterday, took hubby. He knew though if I went and looked what would happen.

Well we picked her up today in our van.

Ok now does anyone know how to register her. Papers are a little different than minis. The only thing on our paper is the parents name and the breeders name, oh boy I think we are going to have a paper mess with her. The papers are her papers to first get her registered. Never has been yet so we get to name her.

They were calling her Willow so we probably will to, it fits her.

We do have two other donkeys. They are right at the limit though for minis. I felt sorry for a jenny we went to look at, she had an egg size tumor on her ear that they were doing nothing about. Said it was where the jacks had been chewing on her. Her poor ear couldn't even stand up. Well that was it we bought her and she was in foal. Had a little jack but he is now gelded. We took her straight to the vet and it was a cancerous tumor but he managed to get it all. We had to watch it for about a year, and nope not coming back.

We keep hoping for a hinney also but none of our boys will touch her. The older one of course that we have had for 3 years, not the new one. Nellie Belle is such a sweetie. And now we have two jennys.

Oh just shoot me, how do you treat mini-itis. We do not need any more minis.

Will try to post pictures of them tomorrow.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 14, 2004)

Sandy, PLEASE tell me if you find a cure for mini-itus or donkey-itus....I think we should also start a forum for miniitus- aholics, bet that one would be in constant use...lol.. MAry Lou if your reading this I'm just kidding...




.What a great valentines gift...a jenny! The donkey registration is still a open one (IMDR) that could be why you only see the parents name and breeders name on it. It very easy to register donkeys for now, but I cant see this lasting alot longer, but who knows. Maybe someone else can help us out on this subject. I would of done the same thing for your donkey with the tumor-bought her and treated her!


----------



## minifancier (Feb 14, 2004)

Here is the web site for the IMDR

http://www.qis.net/~minidonk/imdr.htm This is the registry that mine was with and you may get your questions answered..I still get the magazine Donkey Talk~!


----------



## dbarjminis (Feb 15, 2004)

Congrats on the little girl!!

The donkey registry that we use and prefer is the Miniature Donkey Registry which is through The American Donkey and Mule SOciety in Texas. They have been around for 50 years I believe and the are simply wonderful.

Their site is www.lovelongears.com


----------



## Sandy S. (Feb 16, 2004)

Just measured my little Willow and at 6 1/2 months she is 23 1/2". She is just so tiny. When my other Jenny (Nellie Belle) had her foal (Jake) he was probably 27" when he was born. They both Nellie and Jake are 36", so I am hoping Willow stays under 30".

Still haven't gotten pictures, and even then they won't be very good, she is very very dirty and needs a bath.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 16, 2004)

Cant wait to see the pics of Willow!!!!...we dont care if she needs a bath...pics..pics..pics..she sounds SOOOO cute! I just LOVE mine.


----------

